

In Allowing Ad Blockers, a Test for Google  - thafman
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/04/business/media/04link.html

======
ScottWhigham
"Ad blockers are still used by a tiny proportion of the Internet population,
and these aren’t the kind of people susceptible to ads anyway," Wladimir
Palant, who runs Adblock Plus on Firefox, wrote

I don't buy that in any way. We are all "susceptible to ads". In fact I
believe that the smarter the user, the more they want targeted ads. I love
finding new products that can help me. The key is "targeted" and now
"McDonalds".

------
blahedo
An interesting question is, _could_ google have successfully banned adblockers
as a matter of policy once it published an API? It's not like there is an
Apple-esque chokehold on extension publication, and nobody signs a TOS
agreement or breaks an EULA seal to use Google. They could undoubtedly refrain
from publishing adblockers in any google-hosted gallery, but that's a rather
different thing.

